# Nouveauté POLE EMPLOI



## Nanou91 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues.
Suite à la perte de ma dernière activité conservée, j'ai reçu ce matin une nouvelle notification ARE de POLE EMPLOI.
Alors ils ne mentionnent plus le montant Brute de l'ARE. Juste le SJR reconstitué et l'ARE nette.
Vachement pratique pour vérifier ça !!!!! Car vu que pour une révision de droit, le SJR reconstitué, ils le reconstituent à partir de l'ARE brute ! Si on ne la connais pas c'est compliqué.
Et avant ils parlaient d'une PRC : période de référence de calcul. Elle allait du 1er au dernier jour du contrat. Dans mon cas, 01/10/2019 au 31/08/2022 ça faisait 1066 jours.
Maintenant ils me sortent un : 763 jours. Donc ! c'est qu'ils excluent à présent les samedis/dimanches (ou en tout cas ils excluent 2 jours par semaine civile).
Bon courage pour les ass mat qui travaillent 6 jours par semaine (des samedis par exemple....) pour obtenir de POLE EMPLOI qu'ils comptent 6j par semaine.

Au niveau de mes calculs perso, on a une légère différence de quelques centimes. Ils trouvent un SJR un peu inférieur à celui que je trouvais (115.88 pour eux contre 116.94 pour moi).
Mais ils trouvent une ARE un peu plus élevée (59.92 pour eux contre 58.99 pour moi) ! Bizarre.
Sur la durée, je trouvais 895j, eux 894. Les différences sont minimes mais j'aimerais comprendre...
Bonne journée


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bon !
Avant de les appeler pour ronchonner, je voulais avoir une base de discussion et avoir des arguments.
Donc j'ai retourné les chiffres dans tous les sens.... et j'ai fini par trouver comment ils ont trouvé ça.
J'en ai profité pour peaufiner mes chiffres maintenant que je connais le reliquat des anciens droits.
Donc la différence, c'est qu'ils ont traité la perte de ce contrat selon la nouvelle législation.... alors que... comme ce contrat existait à l'ouverture des droits, qu'il soit perdu avant ou après la réforme, il doit théoriquement être soumis aux anciens calculs... Donc sur 12 mois et pas sur 36 (pour moi qui ai plus de 55 ans).
Ils ont pris 35 mois en l'occurrence car c'est la durée max du contrat.
Du coup sur la durée d'indemnisation ça me fait une perte de 738 euros...
50 euros j'aurais laissé tomber, mais là !!!!


----------



## Nounousand02 (2 Septembre 2022)

Nanou toi qui est experte pôle emploi  moi j'ai perdu un contrat fin juin c'étais un contrat fratrie dont j'ai toujours la petite en garde  à ce jour . A l'actualisation fin juillet j'ai du rajouter le numéro de cette employeur du coup je pense qu il ont fais une erreur car sa a du être pris en compte en activité reprise alors que c'est conservée. Du coup je n'est pas eu de paiement ce mois ci . Est ce bien cela?


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Septembre 2022)

Coucou Nanou perso je n'y connais rien mais ils m'ont bien augmenté mes ARES comme tu me l'avais dit et c'est super ! maintenant j'espère juste qu'ils ne vont pas trop me casser les pieds pour la recherche d'emploi et me proposer du travail dans la métallurgie j'en reçois souvent bref ils ne comprennent rien à ce métier !!! tu as raison de réclamer car tu est plus fortiche qu'eux dans les calculs donc tu vas savoir argumenter et j'espère que tu auras gain de cause non mais !!! 😉


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Septembre 2022)

NOUNOUSAND02
Il y a de grandes chances que le problème soit ça effectivement.
Il faut les appeler pour qu'ils repassent employeur en "conservé".

ANGELE
Pour 4 mois ils ne vont pas t'embêter.


----------



## Petuche (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, alors moi j'y comprends rien... début juillet j'ai perdu un gros contrat, non remplace vu que je vais avoir le petit frère le mois prochain, hé ben pôle emploi me dit que je n'ai pas droit aux ARE vu que j'ai encore 2 contrats et qu'en totalité je dépasse 800e mensuel...


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Septembre 2022)

Petuche
chaque cas est particulier. Ça dépend de tellement de choses : si on a des droits ouverts, si l'activité perdue est conservée ou reprise, si les autres activités qu'on a encore sont des reprises ou pas, le montant du SJR, des ARE... Sans le dossier sous les yeux pas moyen de savoir.
Moi je pense que je vais avoir un désaccord avec POLE EMPLOI. J'attends qu'ils finissent de traiter ma demande d'allocation pour avoir des bases de discussion mais je sais déjà que je ne vais pas être d'accord. Donc j'attends de voir, mais ils vont sûrement m'avoir sur le dos d'ici 10 jours.
A cause d'une histoire d'application de réglementation Eux se basent sur le nouvelle réforme alors que mon activité perdue est sous statut de l'ancienne réglementation. Donc j'attends que le dossier soit bouclé et je demande des explications.


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Septembre 2022)

J'espère Nanou ! je te redirais mais je reçois toujours des courriers pour aller faire des stages ici où là !!! que Pôle emploi fasse son travail je connais une petite jeune qui veut travailler elle voudrait un stage il ne lui trouve rien après on dit que les jeunes ne veulent rien faire ... alors une vieille comme moi avec 4 mois avant la date de retraite j'espère bien que je ne vais pas avoir des propositions idiotes mais bon je suis toujours à m'inquiéter pour tout !!! on ne se refait pas ...


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Septembre 2022)

Moi appel ce matin par rapport à mon contrat fratrie perdu qui me donner droit à une ARE et dont je n'ai pas pu avoir car il se son baser sur le numéro d'employeur donc quand j'ai actualiser j'ai du remettre le numéro d'employeur pour mon contrat conservée du coup il a été pris en compte en reprise . La conseillere ne comprend pas pourquoi malgré le changement de la date des contrat  conservée je n'est pas de paiement en cours . 🤨 c'est un merdier tous ça. Elle va demander un autre regard à une collègue pour avoir un raisonnement .


----------



## Nanou69390 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Mesdames, 
Et bien moi je suis dégoûtée ce matin. Il y a 2 jours j'ai fait une demande de recalcul de mon indemnité suite à la perte de 2 contrats (707€ et 506€ brut) et je viens de recevoir la réponse de non recevabilité de ma demande. Je m'étais inscrite en février 2019 suite à la perte de tous mes contrats (suite à un arrêt maladie de  5mois) et je n'ai droit qu'à 38€ et des poussières/ jour. Il me reste encore plus de 800 jours de droits et jj'ai 57 ans ! J'ai un bébé qui n'arrive que mi-octobre, je perds 1000€ brut par mois.....je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'ai pas droit au recalcul


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Septembre 2022)

@Nanou69390
Les 2 contrats que vous venez de perdre, vous les avez signés avant ou après février 2019 ???
S'ils ont été signés après, c'est normal. Car si ce sont des activités reprises elles serviront plus tard, pour un rechargement, quand vos droits actuels seront épuisés.


----------

